# 20 pounder from Deer Creek



## Villain (Mar 10, 2007)

Was out at Deer Creek today, pulled in several small saugeye, gill's and sheephead. But the catch of the day was this 33 inch 20 pound shovelhead. It was caught on a nightcrawler fished on the bottom just below the dam. A good day overall, I'd say!!!

Can someone tell me how to add my pictures?[/urlurl=http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=35588]


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

i use photobucket for my pictures on here. you just copy the IMG code and paste it in your post.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Go to photo gallery then you will see upload photos (click it), you will then see a Browse button (click it) then a window will pop up and go to the file you saved the photos in. Click the photos you want to upload then click upload. That will put them on your profile. 

When you want to post them in the thread when posting scroll down until you see a manage attachments button click it and then click the browse button in the window that pops up and find the pic in the file you saved it in then click upload after clicking the pic.

The third way to post them is after you do the first way, when posting look to your right and you will see a "My Pics" click the open and then just click the pic you want in the window that pops up. Thats it.


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

Yea, I'd say a good day...nice cat


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

a cat like that deserves a bigger picture.Nice catch


----------



## deeznumbnutz (Jan 28, 2008)

Just a question... why keep it?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice cat!



deeznumbnutz said:


> Just a question... why keep it?


Numbnutz,

He kept it to eat, I'm sure. People enjoy eating catfish. 

-Kyle


----------



## deeznumbnutz (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't recall asking you for a speculative answer. Is this web site your life?
You offer your opinion a little too often, you should fish not post, it relaxes others.

Good luck

Deez


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I think Mushi does fish, just look at how many fish he has caught in 2008!


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice cat! I lost one about that size a few Memorial Days a few years ago. Worked the thing down the high wall with an ultralight with 6lb test. Got it to the bank when a guy said he would land it for me and grabbed the line. SNAP!!! 

Worked out okay because I caught a paddlefish the next weekend. NOT SNAGGED, ACTUALLY HOOKED!!!!! However, I did release it as soon as I got the hook out since they are protected. Never seen anyone else pull one out over there. I have heard that they are supposed to be a good tasting fish though.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

deeznumbnutz said:


> I don't recall asking you for a speculative answer. Is this web site your life?
> You offer your opinion a little too often, you should fish not post, it relaxes others.
> 
> Good luck
> ...


I didn't see Mushi's answer being out of line. I would have answered the same thing. Not everyone C&R's every fish nor are they required to do so. By law he is entitled to keep it.

Nice catch Villain!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Dear Numb Nuts (I just love your username!),

My answer was what it was. People like eating fish. That is why a lot of people do it. Get over it. Lets see your fish from this year, I've already posted pics of some of mine.

Thanks, Numb Nuts.

Kyle


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Always entertaining to see all the love shared on here. lol


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

deeznumbnutz said:


> I don't recall asking you for a speculative answer. Is this web site your life?
> You offer your opinion a little too often, you should fish not post, it relaxes others.
> 
> Good luck
> ...


maybe not but you sure got one huh?
do yourself a favor,simply say "nice fish" when someone posts a pic and remember that it's their choice to keep what they catch.
villian,nice cat btw.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

does Deer Creek have a decent population of flatheads?



nice fish btw!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Umm what is it were supposed to say?

Oh yeah, "nice fish"


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

BigChessie said:


> Always entertaining to see all the love shared on here. lol


You go tthat right BC....

Makes you wanna joing hands and sing...

Kumbayah my Lord, kumbayah
Kumbayah my Lord, kumbayah
Kumbayah my Lord, kumbayah
Oh Lord, kumbayah 

Someone's singing my Lord, kumbaya
Someone's singing my Lord, kumbaya
Someone's singing my Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbayah 

Someone's laughing, my Lord, cumbaya
Someone's laughing, my Lord, cumbaya
Someone's laughing,my Lord, cumbaya
Oh Lord, cumbaya 

Someone's crying, my Lord, cumbayah
Someone's crying, my Lord, cumbayah
Someone's crying, my Lord, cumbayah
Oh Lord, cumbayah 

Someone's praying, my Lord, kumbaya
Someone's praying, my Lord, kumbaya
Someone's praying, my Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya 

Someone's sleeping, my Lord, kumbaya
Someone's sleeping, my Lord, kumbaya
Someone's sleeping,my Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

seethe303 said:


> does Deer Creek have a decent population of flatheads?
> 
> 
> 
> nice fish btw!


I remember back in the early 80s that a now shutdown baitshop(Bobs one stop) had heads of big(or big to me anyway) flatheads nailed to fence post behind the store, it would be my guess that there are still a few roaming around down there.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice fish.I hope to get my first of the year this saturday:B


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Darwin said:


> You go tthat right BC....
> 
> Makes you wanna joing hands and sing...
> 
> ...




Why do I have the feeling I am the only one singing this right now?

BTW Nic........e Nic........e Nice.....Fi........Nice fis.................................................Crap sorry dude but I just can't get past that hat your wearing. Next time remove the hat and I will give it another try


----------



## lightline (Apr 29, 2008)

What, is know one going to challenge the weight of the fish. If that's 20lbs, mine was 40lbs easy.... LOL Heck of a day, better fish. Congrats.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I think its a saugeye!!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Villain - Nice catch - The back ground in the picture looks familar - You don't happen to live in Canal Winchester do You?


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

Villain, I have caught flatheads in the lake and in the creek, but never caught a flathead that nice! Great Fish!


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Not tryen to bust anyones fanny here but let's all remember this is a public forum so you can gripe all you want.

Also I am not bashing anyone who keeps Fish to eat,thats your right as a liscance holder... we pay for em' (Channels & Saugeye)

but I hate to see people take top leval predators out of small systems(Flatheads) that are most likely older than they are for the table, just seems kinda selfesh because it's the biggest Fish you'v ever cought.

Just keep this in prospective before you put that Flathead on the stringer it takes a Shovel 5 years to reach 5 pounds & then it goes up from that..do the math..


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh and by the way congradulations on a nice catch..seriously


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

villian,don't let anyone make you feel bad for keeping that cat.It's your right as already stated.What you do with it is also your right ,if you give it away,clean it and eat it,or fry it up for rover,it's your right and is still quite an accomplishment regardless where it ends up.I think sometimes people get jealous and shoot insults at others as a result.2 thumbs up at you on a very nice catch.


----------



## DuV (May 9, 2004)

Well said Puterdude, Duv 
BTW nice fish Villian


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Don't listen to anyone who can't use proper grammar. It's my motto at least.


Great catch, there are plenty of flatheads to go around if you are skillful enough to catch one!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Skillful I cought this guy at peidmont trolling for skisand then cought this guy trolling for skis on Saltfork I may change species nice fish there villian. Both fish were cought on a rapala different styles J-13 and a Super Shad Rap


----------



## Villain (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Snyd, I do live n Canal.


I kept the fish to eat it, and teach my kids to clean it, teach them about earning things in life and that not everything gets spoonfed to you, as they think it does. Not every experience that we have on the water is only about fishing. I have found that valuable life lessons can be taught down to our young anglers to develop them into the strong leaders we need for the future. Things like patience, fortitude, humility and a strong will to succeed are just a few that my boys will take with them forever in life, and they learned them fishing. What a great way to teach.

Catch and release is something that they know and understand, but every once in a while it's nice for them to feel the accomplishment of a big catch in their bellies.

As for challenging the weight, here ya go...lol[/url


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

If you wouldn't have said the weight I would have guessed around 20 lbs


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

Villain said:


> Hey Snyd, I do live n Canal.
> 
> 
> I kept the fish to eat it, and teach my kids to clean it, teach them about earning things in life and that not everything gets spoonfed to you, as they think it does. Not every experience that we have on the water is only about fishing. I have found that valuable life lessons can be taught down to our young anglers to develop them into the strong leaders we need for the future. Things like patience, fortitude, humility and a strong will to succeed are just a few that my boys will take with them forever in life, and they learned them fishing. What a great way to teach.
> ...





thats a nice fish,congrats.i think some of the way people react to keeping that fish is because they may fish the same waters for those fish,and they could have put that fish back a few times,as well as others.it is frustrating to be a catch and release guy,and then see people taking the fish you would release to put back to help preserve them.it takes a while and also a long time for a fish like that to grow,numbers are not on their side at all.i fish deer creek a lot myself,also.i would have took a picture,weighed it and put it back.then again,i fish mostly for cats,so i would try to preserve the bigger fish and eat the smaller ones,since there are quite a few smaller than larger

and those values you are teaching your children,well,thank you.not too many people out there teaches their children values and a sense of pride or accomplishment


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Villain said:


> Hey Snyd, I do live n Canal.
> 
> 
> I kept the fish to eat it, and teach my kids to clean it, teach them about earning things in life and that not everything gets spoonfed to you, as they think it does. Not every experience that we have on the water is only about fishing. I have found that valuable life lessons can be taught down to our young anglers to develop them into the strong leaders we need for the future. Things like patience, fortitude, humility and a strong will to succeed are just a few that my boys will take with them forever in life, and they learned them fishing. What a great way to teach.
> ...








Great explanation about the fish. Sounds like your children will grow up to be great sportsman. But the 'real" problem was not addressed..........what about that hat


----------



## Villain (Mar 10, 2007)

Well Cheesie, we are in Columbus and not Toledo Michigan.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Point taken, Just teasing ya! Hard to pass up an opportunity with the season ya'll are about have.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Villain - I think we may live in the same subdivision - Are you right off of Gender Road close to The new Waffle House? If so, I live right around the corner from you in the same subdivision - We will have to hook up sometime and go fishing.


----------



## Villain (Mar 10, 2007)

Snyd, I actually live on the other side of 33, by the golf course and high school. Send an IM and we can start planning to get together to do some great fishing this summer.:B


----------



## Villain (Mar 10, 2007)

It's all good Cheesie. Give Rich a few years and the Wolverines might be an 8-4 Team.


----------



## ShaneR (Jun 7, 2004)

How long did it take you to get him in? I know its hard to land them big ones when you are on the wall.


----------



## Chillbilly (May 17, 2008)

Great fish. I was surprised that it was caught in the spillway. With all the fishing that goes on there, I figured he would have been caught/snagged long ago. Maybe he came from the lake or downstream. 

Congrats!


----------

